# A New addition to my family...



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Today I was suppose to go get a new addition to my Family.. unfortunatley the weather was against me. 

well I am getting her tomorrow... (hopefully.. fingers crossed) I am soooo excited. 

I have the cage ready for her, set up in my daughter room for her quarintine period. 

I can't wait.

I am going to use the quarintine period to bond with her. Her current owner says she is a bit of a loner.. and seems sad. So I am hoping once the quarintine period is over, she will get to move in with my Jiggers and Louie. By then i will be hand feeding the babies twice a day. 

I am gonna be a busy busy mommy!! Right around Christmas too... :santa:

WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!:tiel3::tiel6::tiel5::tiel3::tiel2:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you may not get her tomorow either were supose to get up to 50 cm of snow i no i live a little bit from you but that may also hit you as well when converted it is almost 20 inches


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats!  **** weather eh, always stuffs up your plans.

So you have 4 plus 3 babies and you're getting another, so 8 'tiels? you're definitely gonna be a busy mummy. :excited:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

congrats!!! dont forget pics!!!! crossing my fingers it all works for tomorrow!!


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

London/St Thomas ARE NOT supposed to get as much snow as other spots but you know that doesnt always happen....i hope you get your new member before it gets nasty out....im coming to St Thomas Saturday for the Santa Parade(im from London).....Good luck getting your NEW FRIEND


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks so much.. so far so good..  I should have her between noon and two.. as long as the weather likes me enough to last.  

I am gonna get pics today of all the birds. (lexi and rocky and 2 of the eggs are already on here under breeding) But I will definatley have to get pics of jiggers, louie, and Marissa. (I am thinking of calling her Marrie). . . 

Lets keep our fingers crossed..... sunny right now..


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Missy is here!!!!!!!!!*

YEAH She arrived.. the weather didn't turn to the worse until about 1/2 hour before she got here... YEAH!!!










I decided her name would be Missy.. because the way I was pronoucing Marrie.... people would mess up and that would just frustrate me..lol


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Missy is lovely, very much like one of mine. *


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi missy welcome to the group


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's so cute, CONGRATSSSSSS!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty girl


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

she is beautiful!! congrats im glad u managed to get her today!!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

And just to confuse everyone... Her name is Misty... LOL... close to Missy, but my son wanted the name misty.... and my daughter wanted the name Honey.. But the son won out...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Misty is a good name for a Cinnamon Pearl!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks.. the kids love her. My daughter wants to hold her and let her out to play. But she isn't very hand tame. (as I was warned since she was quite lonely) So everyday I stick my hand in the cage, and talk to her 3 four times a day. And I am slowly getting closer.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Soooo Cute, looks like my bf's female Freckles


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Misty is getting more used to us*

Well, Misty ate out of my hand and my daughters hand. My daughter also had misty sitting on the door of her cage checking things out. 

So she is coming along... she isn't really taking to the food I offer her... bread with carrot, apple. So far just the seed. and millet and water.... I am hoping when she gets with Jiggers and Louie, that she will copy thier behaviour.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like you're doing well with her. I find they seem to like Zu Preem fruit blend pellets too. It's a good addition to and tiels diet.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I have that mixed in with her food. She is still a bit scared... and we take our time with her. I can't wait till the 20th... when she can meet the rest of the family... (minus the babies of course)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's always better to have the pellets separate as they will end up burried by the seed hulls and have to be thrown out.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks... I will try that...


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

WEll today Finally Misty, got to meet the other birds... so far so good... Today she decided she needed to be showered and started throwing water everywhere. lol.. So needless to say, all of them got their showers and Misty is just loving being around them. We haven't let her out yet, but her and louie were sure making gestures at each other.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That sounds like a very successful first meeting! So Love may be in bloom huh?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh that would be awesome it Louie and Misty were to have babies! Louie is a whiteface and Misty a cinnamon pearl, the prospects are gorgeous!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If Mistey is a regular Cinnamon Pearl rather than a WF you will get all normal grays. All the babies would be split for WF and the boys would be split for Cinnamon Pearl as well.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> If Mistey is a regular Cinnamon Pearl rather than a WF you will get all normal grays. All the babies would be split for WF and the boys would be split for Cinnamon Pearl as well.


I didn't know that! Misty is the same as my Stella which I am assuming is a normal cinnamon pearl. I am trying really hard to understand all of this gentics and mutations stuff. I find it facinating but really complex!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It is only complex at first. One day it seems to all sink in at once.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well Yesterday was the first day that Misty was out Sociallizing with the boyz... and I think it went really well. Misty goes on our hands to go back in the cage, but she doesn't like to stay too long with us. I am hoping that will change as she gets her daily out time and watches us with the other birds. this morning Louie went into her cage and at first she wasn't really happy about it, but now he is in there again, and she is sitting at the door way sleeping while Louie is sleeping in the cage. 

I got some pics of them on the gym so I thought I would post.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Misty sure is a beauty! They look like they have fun on that play gym!


----------



## SarahBeth (Dec 18, 2008)

JM--your birds are SO cute on that gym! Very pretty birds. *jealous*


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.... I love them bunches....


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Well Yesterday was the first day that Misty was out Sociallizing with the boyz... and I think it went really well. Misty goes on our hands to go back in the cage, but she doesn't like to stay too long with us. I am hoping that will change as she gets her daily out time and watches us with the other birds. this morning Louie went into her cage and at first she wasn't really happy about it, but now he is in there again, and she is sitting at the door way sleeping while Louie is sleeping in the cage.
> 
> I got some pics of them on the gym so I thought I would post.


Poor Jiggers is up there all by him/herself! You are gonna have to get a friend for jiggers now! Maybe a nice Lutino?????


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A Lutino with a whiteface unfortunately will produce only grays. They would all be split for Whiteface and pied. and the boys would be split for Lutino as well.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

So Sue... what kind would you suggest for Jiggers... depending on his her sex... since we seem to be having troubles figuring it out...LMAO


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If Jiggers was a hen a match with a Lutino male will produce Lutino females and gray male split for Lutino. But to get any Whiteface you need another Whiteface. A Whiteface Pied like Jiggers would be a good choice. Then you would get all Whiteface Pieds. If you want to get something a little different into the blood line you could pair Jiggers with a Whiteface Cinnamon Pied. So much depends on what sex jiggers is however. If Jiggers is a male and is paired with a Cinnamon Whiteface Pied hen you would get all Gray Whiteface Pied babies but the males would be split for Cinnamon. If Jiggers is female and is paired with a Cinnamon Whiteface Pied male you all the girls from them would be Cinnamon Whiteface Pied and all the boys would be Gray Whiteface Pied split for Cinnamon. Has Jiggers shown any signs of being one or the other? How old is he/she. Does Jiggers have the wing spots and tail bars? Some pieds will retain some of those but then again it also depends on age.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Alrighty since I am totally confused I got a few pics of Jiggers. Jiggs is over a year old. I got him/her in Feb of 2008. The band has 2007 on it.  It is safe to assume s/he was bout 5 months when I got Jiggs.... Had a molt about a month or so after I got...

So hopefully these pics will help.. 





























So thats me Jiggs...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately with pied birds the color that would tell you if your bird is male or female is disrupted. I do have a pied hen with some regular color primary wing feathers and some of them do have spots like a mature hen. It appears however that Jigger has all white primaries so looking at the wings won't give you any clues. I couldn't see any barring on the tail feathers either. Your best indicator will be behavior. I'm sure you've noticed what I mean in your male birds! The noise, the dancing, the heart wings. That's not to say that the female makes no noise...but they don't generally sing like the males. If Jiggers is kind of quiet by comparison and a little more cuddly then he is probably a she. The best indicator of all however is laying an egg.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Jiggers .... where to begin... s/he is quieter then the others... However removed him/her from the others and s/he will chirp up a storm. Jiggers has an amazing personality... absolutley wonderful.. wont think twice for going after something you are putting in your mouth either... LOL... S/he doesn't beak bang usually.. have seen it once .. maybe twice....LOL.... The pelvic (?) bones are VERY far apart. Jiggers also takes the lead for the other birds and "trains them" of the "rules" etc.... 

Jiggs has an absolutley amazing personality that I would NEVER NEVER NEVER trade in the world...


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Jiggers .... where to begin... s/he is quieter then the others... However removed him/her from the others and s/he will chirp up a storm. Jiggers has an amazing personality... absolutley wonderful.. wont think twice for going after something you are putting in your mouth either... LOL... S/he doesn't beak bang usually.. have seen it once .. maybe twice....LOL.... The pelvic (?) bones are VERY far apart. Jiggers also takes the lead for the other birds and "trains them" of the "rules" etc....
> 
> Jiggs has an absolutley amazing personality that I would NEVER NEVER NEVER trade in the world...


Though I know males will do it with males there was a time that Louie and Jiggers were... you know. Lol! Remember JM????

My best guess by behavior is that Jiggers is a she, however there have been no eggs. If you want to breed her/him for sure, I would say spent the $25-30 and dna sex her/him. Then you know!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah yeah... LOL I know...  Jiggers and louie are pretty close.... and so far Misty still prefers being on her own, but she is now in with the other two and in general handling it pretty well. She tried to get Jiggs to scratch her head but Jiggs wanted nothing to do with her... Jiggs was more interested in the food. LOL


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

She`s gorgeous, Missy is a nice name.

gforce


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks,.... she already has a special spot in our hearts.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well here I was thinking poor misty.. still the odd one out here...Louie and Jiggers stay close to each other... and clean each other. and anytime Misty tries getting some attention Louie tells her off... lol... Then tonight out of the blue, Louie decided he was going to try and vent with Misty... Well My god did we laugh.. he was walking all over her back.. they were chirping the little love chirps, and Misty was in position.. but Louie just had no clue.. LMAO... The kids had so much fun watching this.... I know I had a good laugh..


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol go Louie!! better work on the technique tho!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They always seem to get it right after a while but they can be comical in their attempts.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

awwww... maybe they are in love now??


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well This morning he was tring again... her head, her side... everywhere but.... lol.. mind you he is still a youngen... and I have noticed so far today Louie has been staying closer to Misty now... and Jiggs tends to be sitting my him/herself... Mind you when Misty wants Louie to scratch her head he still ignores her.... lol

Time will tell...

LMAO... Jiggers is chewing on Misty's tail... and pulling on the tail feathers... OH OH.. may have a love triangle going on now... OOPSY!! lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it took stretch and sparkles a whole year to bond before sparkles would have anything to do whith him


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just be careful not to let them actually breed, Louie is still a baby, lol! You are going to have to get someone for Jiggers now, if we can figure out what he/she is lol!
Sue had mentioned in another thread that often times a females legs are wider apart than a males.... Are Jiggers feet farther apart???


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's usually not wise to have 2 males in with 1 female. That can lead to fights. Sometimes very violent ones.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> It's usually not wise to have 2 males in with 1 female. That can lead to fights. Sometimes very violent ones.


I think that Jiggers is a she, but it is so hard to tell with the pieds! Louie was supposed to be a girl when JM bought him, spent a week with my flock and he was trying to say pretty bird and his face was molting white.

Jiggers is fairly quiet in that department and I don't think he/she does much beak banging, so my suspicion is.... On top of that the pelvic bones are farther apart. :blush:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like a strong possibility.


----------

